# Birley Shassy and Les Dawson sketch



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

If you don't laugh at This you must be dead.. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Ray.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

For a moment I thought seamus had escaped and started to post :lol: 

Les a leg end sadly missed.

Dave p


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

A true comic genius.
I love the "we' ve been married 15 years, then the wife goes off with the next door neighbour, and I miss him so much"
Priceless.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, creased up.

Ray.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Les was brilliant.

In awe I watched the waxing Moon ride across the Zenith of the Heavens like an ambered Chariot towards the ebon void of infinite space - wherein the tethered belts of Jupiter and Mars hang forever festooned in their orbital majesty.

And as I looked at all this I thought ----- I must put a roof on this lavatory.

Thanks for the Video link.


----------

